# Radon Skeen 10.0 120 (2016er) - welcher Steuersatz passt?



## der_raubfisch (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte im Rahmen eines Gabelservice den vorhandenen Steuersatz gegen einen besseren tauschen (Cane Creek, Acros o.ä.). Welcher Typ passt denn? Auf der Radon Seite steht beim aktuellen Skeen Trail ein Steuersatz ZS44/IS52 angegeben. Trifft das auch für das "alte" Skeen aus 2016 zu? Ich nehme an, ja, würde mir das aber gerne bestätigen lassen.

Danke und Grüße
Christoph


----------



## der_raubfisch (19. Oktober 2017)

Das hier habe ich rausgesucht:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...eil-40-1-1-8-zs44-28,6-short-448725/wg_id-488

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...atz-unterteil-40-1.5-is52-40-448722/wg_id-489

Passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Oktober 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte im Rahmen eines Gabelservice den vorhandenen Steuersatz gegen einen besseren tauschen (Cane Creek, Acros o.ä.). Welcher Typ passt denn? Auf der Radon Seite steht beim aktuellen Skeen Trail ein Steuersatz ZS44/IS52 angegeben. Trifft das auch für das "alte" Skeen aus 2016 zu? Ich nehme an, ja, würde mir das aber gerne bestätigen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

zwischen MJ2016 und 2017 sind die Steuersatz-Maße gleich geblieben. Ruf doch am besten kurz die Kollegen aus dem Online-Shop zwecks Kompatibilität an: 02225/8888222

Gruß, Andi


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Andi,

danke das habe ich grad gemacht. Für alle, die vor der gleichen Frage stehen, es ist oben ein ZS44, unten IS52 verbaut.

Grüße
Christoph


----------

